# obstructive biloma - patient is status post Whipple



## lindacoder (Dec 10, 2010)

patient is status post Whipple (out of global) presents with abd pain. Patient has a known fluid collection residual that has been followed and has been asymptomatic. The patient developed right side pain and fevers. On evaluation by CT there appears to be air in this fluid collection. Patient being admitted for antiobiotics and for percutaneous drainage of this obstructive biloma. 

Any ideas on the obstructive biloma for diagnosis code. I thought about post-operative infection but not really sure about it.

Thanks


----------



## msrd_081002 (Dec 13, 2010)

Bilomas are *extrabiliary* encapsulated collections of bile (bile leak -biloma") 

I'd append *997.4+789.31+576.2+780.62+V88.12+ E878.6*
789.31-encapsulated* extrabilliary *collection (supporting the medical encessity for drainage.)
576.2-"obstructive"
V88.12: Whipples PX: partial absence pancreas ; (If NOS V88.11) 


Thanks


----------

